# Michelin Pro Endurance Tires?



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a first year Emonda SL 5, with rim brakes, which has been sitting in storage due to health reasons. It currently has Bontrager R1 700X23 tires and I would like to replace them with the above-mentioned Michelin 700X25? Is this doable?

NOTE: The current SL 5 has 700X25 tires according to the Trek site.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

yes it is.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks. You have this combination, or have seen it?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a service manager at a Trek dealer. You can run 700x25 tires on your Emonda. Does not matter what brand of tire they are.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

202cycle said:


> I'm a service manager at a Trek dealer. You can run 700x25 tires on your Emonda. Does not matter what brand of tire they are.


Thanks.


----------

